# FREE! BEYOND - Young Adult Science Fiction Romance



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* - Young Adult-Science-Fiction-Romance FREE! $0.99



It is the day after Aimee Patterson's high school graduation. College beckons, as does her dream of becoming an engineer. On an early evening walk, her cocker spaniel charges into the woods on the other side of the pond. Aimee trails after him, and in the stillness of that forest the unthinkable happens. She becomes paralyzed and watches in horror as her hands vanish before her eyes.

Waking to the sound of voices, Aimee realizes that she has been kidnapped. Little does she know how far away from home she is, though. In an attempt to flee her captors, she launches from their confines only to freeze at the view outside the window. The sky is black and filled with stars, and in the distance is a familiar blue globe. The planet Earth.

A group of humans forced to flee their planet after an epidemic destroyed their civilization now travel the galaxies in search of an antidote. Retrieving samples of plant life from every solar system, on this occasion Aimee was accidentally seized instead.

Aimee must learn to avoid the advances of an awkward young scientist who seems intent on dissecting her, as her own fascination turns to the exotic young warrior, Zak. Having fallen in love with Zak, she is now torn with the decision to return to Earth or live beyond the stars.

BEYOND - $2.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maureen -------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks so much, Ann.  You are always the best!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all! I'd like to share a little taste of *BEYOND*, a Young Adult-Science-Fiction-Romance novel.

At first she saw nothing. The darkness was a void barely penetrated by the waning sunlight at her back. Yet, there was something. A light. A reflection. Something. A hum. Definitely a hum. Not the wind. Not a motor. It sounded like the oscillating fan in her bedroom window.

Aimee squinted. She swore for a moment that they weren't even trees overhead and that it was the massive underbelly of a giant vessel. A spaceship parked atop the forest, obliterating any sunlight. She rolled her eyes. Space ships and aliens lurking beyond the Patterson property.

"Come on, Zig." she muttered, kicking herself mentally. "Neither of us belong here. We're just spooked."

Ziggy cocked his head and emitted a low growl. For a moment Aimee wasn't sure whether he was going to dart deeper into the woods or just stand there barking like an insane puppy. But he surprised her. Ziggy, the traitor, took off back towards the pond like a herd of rabid Rottweilers were chasing him.

"Coward!" she yelled, turning to follow. "You could at least wait for me."

At least she'd meant to turn. She'd also meant to follow. Aimee couldn't move. If she'd done what she'd meant to do, she'd be walking nice and easy back around the pond, but she wasn't.
She thought for a moment that her muscles were locked in spasm from the two laps around the track during gym today, but her hands and arms were paralyzed. She tried to clench her fingers into a fist and could feel perspiration bead on her forehead from the effort. She was motionless.

_What the hell?_

Even her lips could not move to speak those three words.

Light materialized around her as if someone had switched on a spotlight from above. She tried to squint against the vivid assault, but even her eyelids were frozen in place. Instead, all she could do was watch as the light grew brighter, bright enough that she could see through her hands. That freaked her out. Her hands were transparent, and she could see through them to the mottled leaves on the ground below.

The hum intensified and she began to feel lightheaded.

One lurch of her stomach and she felt nothing at all.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Two 5-Star reviews for *BEYOND* today! 

"BEYOND will leave you starstruck!" - NY Times Bestselling author, Roxanne St. Claire


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Read Chapter One of *BEYOND* and keep up with 'behind-the-scenes' information on the BEYOND website http://www.Beyond-Book.com. You may even catch a snippet from BEYOND: ZAK'S TALE soon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Grab some popcorn and watch the trailer for *BEYOND* !!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* is featured on The Indie Spotlight today. A big thank you to Greg! 

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=12473


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* - Young Adult. Science Fiction. And a touch of romance.

Excerpt:

This cocoon had to be the closest thing to Hell that she could imagine. It severed all noise-all light-all contact with the outside world. In here the only sound was that of her ragged breath. There was no warning of impact, although she knew from Zak's last words that it was imminent. She splayed her hands on the inside of the shell to gauge the size of the chamber. It was very tight with little room for her to bounce around if they hit anything. She guessed that was the idea, but eggshells were made to be broken, and slamming into a 100-story skyscraper at the speed of light would likely do the deed.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all. The lovely Ellis Vidler is interviewing me on The Unpredictable Muse.

She asks a tough question. Who is my favorite character from any of my books?

I had to confess that it was JOH from *BEYOND*.

http://theunpredictablemuse.blogspot.com/2012/11/fantasy-and-imagination-at-work.html


----------



## ZanderBooth (Nov 14, 2012)

looks good hope you have success with it. Did you make that trailer yourself? If you did what program did you use?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Zander.  And thanks! 

Yes, I made it with Microsoft's Movie Maker.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* - Young Adult. Science Fiction. And a touch of romance.

On sale for a limited time! *$1.99*

Stop by and visit the BEYOND website. http://www.Beyond-Book.com


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* is featured on http://www.AddictedToEbooks.com today!

$1.99 - Young Adult. Science Fiction. And a touch of romance.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I loved it! Cant wait for the next one! I was so glad to have a break from school to read something fun!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

stacydan said:


> I loved it! Cant wait for the next one! I was so glad to have a break from school to read something fun!


Thank you, Stacy.  I'm so glad you're getting a break. Did you get to see the spoiler from BEYOND: ZAK'S WORLD? http://www.beyond-book.com/p/spoiler.html


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Maureen. Haven't seen you around the traps for a while. I hope you're busy writing.

Wishing you and yours all the best for the festive season and beyond.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Vicki.  I've been busy on the sequel to BEYOND.  

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

*BEYOND* is on sale for $1.99 right now, but it will be going back up to $2.99 for the new year. Grab the adventure!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* is featured today on the GET LOST IN A STORY blog. Stop by and visit and share some of your childhood fantasies!

http://getlostinastory.blogspot.com/2013/01/beyond-maureen-miller.html


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Stop by Goodreads to see my discussion on "Inventing Worlds." 

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/3634176-inventing-worlds

*BEYOND* - Young Adult. Science Fiction. $1.99


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Stop by the *BEYOND - Maureen A. Miller* Facebook page and win a Kindle or Nook copy of BEYOND just by saying, "Happy Valentine's Day" http://ow.ly/hI04i


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Like! 

I hope you and your beloved had a fabulous Valentine's Day.  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Zak was a warrior from another planet.

Aimee played the clarinet in marching band.

*BEYOND* - Young Adult. Science Fiction. Romance. $1.99


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Aimee Patterson was about to start college. Instead, she is starting a journey into space.

*BEYOND* - Science Fiction. Romance. $1.99


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

To celebrate the release of *BEYOND: TWO SUNS*, I will be "gifting" 5 *FREE* copies of *BEYOND* to the first five people to "Private Message" me!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Begin the adventure with *BEYOND* which is now on sale for $.99 !!

_Aimee Patterson walked into the woods on the other side of the pond. She returned five years later with a tale she could never share...
_


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

From the original BATTLESTAR GALACTICA, who did you like, Starbuck or Apollo??

I was interviewed today, and I confess that I was a Starbuck fan. Does that reveal too much about me? 

http://www.beyond-book.com/p/interviews_16.html

And am I the only one who thinks this avatar  looks like he is constipated?


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Who could not pass up an opportunity to venture into the great beyond.... Even I would take to the stars in a space ship


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Shane Ward said:


> Who could not pass up an opportunity to venture into the great beyond.... Even I would take to the stars in a space ship


Hahaha, so true, Shane. Although I'm thinking more along the lines of a two-week vacation. This poor girl gets stuck for five years. Who would pay my electric bill if I got stuck in space for five years??


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It's been awhile...I wanted to share a little snippet from *BEYOND* which is now on sale for $0.99!!

"Who is back there?" The English translation kicked in.

She hesitated and then cleared her throat. "It's Aimee."

There was another muttered curse, followed by a smack against one of the boards. The craft jumped under each of Zak's jerky motions. Aimee knew he was mad, but she refused to cower. She just wanted to go home.

A deeply drawn breath sounded and then he managed a composed voice. "What are you doing on my ship?"

_Yeah, he was not happy._ The notion nearly made her smile.

"I didn't intend to stay on it," she defended. "But I climbed in, and then the hatch closed, and then next thing I knew you were on board, and before I even had a chance to say, Zak, I'm here, whooosh, we were off into the cosmos. And then I thought-I thought that maybe I could convince you to fly this thing to Earth."

A heavy silence loomed from the front seat.

Aimee opened her mouth to add more, but snapped it shut when she heard him say, "Stop."

"Stop what?"

"Stop talking."

She opened her mouth again, but shut it as Zak swiped his hand on the panel and she tumbled onto her side.

"Dammit, you could give me some warning before you do that," she admonished.

"If you were an approved passenger you would be secured in place, and I would not have to give you any warning."

She hated it when people were right.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I really like your writing. I might yet be convinced to give YA science fiction a go. Especially if you're not going to write another adult suspense... 

Happy solstice -- summer there, winter here.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Miss Vicki!!  

Would you believe I just released HIGH TIDE, which was once Rogue Wave but has undergone a complete revision. 

But BEYOND is a lot of fun.   I really enjoyed that book. That wasn't like work...that was pure fun. 

How are you doing, my beautiful Australian rose?


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

A new Maureen A. Miller suspense for my library? Yippee! When you say complete revision, has the story changed much? 

I'm doing great. Not writing as fast as you are, but still good.

Keep writing!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"BEYOND by Maureen A. Miller will leave you starstruck." - NY Times Bestselling Author, Roxanne St. Claire.

*BEYOND* - Begin the series for only $0.99. Visit the Beyond site at www.Beyond-Book.com


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"You've never been to another planet, have you, Aimee?"

"No, but I've been to Disney World..."

Zak is a warrior from another planet. Aimee played the clarinet in marching band.

*BEYOND* - Young Adult-Science-Fiction-Romance ON SALE! $0.99


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It is *BEYOND's* one-year birthday! 

To celebrate, I am hosting a giveaway of a signed copy of *BEYOND* and *BEYOND TWO SUNS*, and a BEYOND pen...because after all, who doesn't want a BEYOND pen? 

Enter the giveaway here! https://www.facebook.com/BeyondMaureenAMiller?sk=app_228910107186452&app_data


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Happy belated birthday to BEYOND! I hope you were careful with that candle. Burned pages (digital or not) aren't a good look.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* is FREE Christmas week! I don't know how long Amazon will hang onto the FREE price match, but it's fun while it lasts! 

Merry Christmas to all, and to all an adventurous read!

Maureen


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> *BEYOND* is FREE Christmas week! I don't know how long Amazon will hang onto the FREE price match, but it's fun while it lasts!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, and to all an adventurous read!
> 
> Maureen


Shared on Google+ and Goodreads! 

Wishing you much love and laughter for Christmas and beyond. I hope Santa brings oyu something nice.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Vicki!  Merry Christmas to you.  I baked you some cookies.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Yum! I'll be right over...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*BEYOND* is now FREE!

Did you ever wonder what it would be like if an alien spaceship took you from your backyard?

Did you ever think that you would experience an adventure full of danger and romance in a distant galaxy?

Aimee Patterson was about to start college in North Carolina, but then this happened...


----------

